# Need help getting Volume in my hair!



## lauren006 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey everyone,

My hair is super thin and has no body what so ever.  I have tried a lot of products that claim to give your hair body and none of them have worked.  As of now I HATE my hair because I can't do anything with it.  It's always limp and I  feel like it looks so bad.

Does anyone have any good recs on making limp hair have body??  My hair is pretty long  but just not thick at all.  

Thanks! 

Here's a pic where I actually have more body than usual lol


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 23, 2009)

have you tried velcro rollers? Do you straighten your hair?
I would blow dry hair either with a BIG round brush or if you dont have that time or patience (which i usually don tlol) blow dry hair upside down.
before doing that though, use SOME type of volumizing spray on the roots. 
then take sections of hair and roll them into velcro rollers, fasten with big clip or bobby pin(i use bobby pins) and blast with blow dryer, (you can also spray each section with a fine mist hair spray so it hold the volume and wont weight hair down. tressemme has a great one i love) after blasting with the hair dryer, allow your hair to cool completelt before taking rollers out.

then using your fingers, fix/stlye the hair into disired hair style.


i have curly thick hair, but when i flat iron it, it comes out super flat which is weird, so after i flat iron, i do the velcro thing and it helps my hair SO much.


----------



## kimnguyen1025 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the same problem with my hair being really straight and flat. 
After I take a shower I towel dry the hair. 
Put some root lifter spray to my roots. 
Add alittle more volume mousse to the rest of the hair. 
Blow dry my hair upside down. 
Use a metal vent brush to raise the hair off the roots and blow dry until dry at the roots and alittle damp at the ends.
Then I roll my hair with velcro rollers.
I blow dry it alittle to get it alittle hot.
Spray alittle bit of hairspray.
I let the rollers sit while I do my make up.
When I am done with my make up, I remove the rollers.
I tease my hair all over with a little comb. 
Comb it out alittle at the ends and clean it up alittle,so it doesnt look too messy.
Spray hair spray and blow dry on low heat.

That's how I put volume in my hair. Velco works best for me because it isn't heavy and my hair can still hold it since my hair is very thin and light. 

Hope this helps. There's also a few good youtube videos you can watch.


----------



## lauren006 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! I didn't even think about using velcro rollers.  I've just tried a curling iron and that turned out super bad haha.  I'll try them the next time I do my hair


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 24, 2009)

yes def try velcro rollers! Ohh and try Redken Guts! I love it, it works wonders for volumizing your hair.


----------



## Renee (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the same issues. I use Paul Mitchell's Thicken Up, it's a gel that I put in my towel dried hair. Then I also use Redken's Guts 10 which is a root volumizer that you spray directly to your roots and then blow dry it and then tease the hell out of it! My hair is past my waist but very thin and this is the stuff that give me volume that doesn't fall!


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I have this same problem too. I usually get it blow dried with a big round brush and even tease it a little at the crown!


----------

